# help install XP themes with *.msstyles filenames in playware



## adithyagenius (Aug 9, 2004)

The Playware CD of july 2004 issue contained themes with shell changes and contained the file *.msstyles and shellstyel.dll files. How do I apply them. When started msstyle the display props window opened. But  the themes I copied were no included in the list. How do I install them. I have XP pro.


----------



## mahidhar (Aug 9, 2004)

you can use styleXP to add those themes


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Aug 9, 2004)

You can use styleXP but it can be a bit of a strain on your PC (especially the gfx card).

Better, you can patch the uxtheme.dll file using a multipatcher (www.windowsx.org). Download this file, extract it and run it in SAFE Mode. It will patch the uxtheme.dll file.

your themes should now be visible in the themes dropdown. 
And oh, its not at all resource hungry.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

Style XP is not resource hungry at all !


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 9, 2004)

have a look at this pic:
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/taskmgr.jpg

now what do u say?? does style xp look like a resource hog?? and i havent even got a graphix card....its onboard graphix for me.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2004)

style xp aint a resource hog and is probably better than patchin ur comp as patchin will replace some of ur dlls.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for putting up the evidence sree......


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks. I'll check out styleXP


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 10, 2004)

style xp used to use around 3000K - 4000K of my sys mem.... that`s why i uninstalled it... how come only 504k mem usage on your pc sreevirus??


----------



## ice (Aug 10, 2004)

Just patch the UXteme.dll and be done with it.


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

StyleXP wasn't good at all. The themes looked good on the digit CD interface. But when I applied it with styleXP it wasn't convenient. Try reading black font characters with dark blue background. The original XP theme is the best.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 11, 2004)

Copy those files in C:/Windows/Resources/Themes Folder ..
And Patch your UxTheme.dll (In Safe mode) ..
You will have them in the Themes list after that....


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 11, 2004)

download the uxtheme patcher from this site: *www.softpedia.com/public/cat/13/9/13-9-100.shtml (latest neowin version 2.0)
(make a backup of uxtheme.dll, just in case)
run the patcher in safe-mode 

copy the themes and .msstyles files to this folder: \Windows\Resources\Themes

install style xp (dload the latest version(2.13) with support for sp2 final) *www.tgtsoft.com/download.php 
since u may not want style xp to eat ur resources, select "Enable Style XP" and "Run Service Only" in the options tab.

apply the theme of ur choice and enjoy!!!


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Aug 11, 2004)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> style xp used to use around 3000K - 4000K of my sys mem.... that`s why i uninstalled it... how come only 504k mem usage on your pc sreevirus??



Told ya. This is the reason I suggested patching the uxtheme.dll file.



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> StyleXP wasn't good at all. The themes looked good on the digit CD interface. But when I applied it with styleXP it wasn't convenient. Try reading black font characters with dark blue background. The original XP theme is the best.



This happened to me too. So uninstalled it and patched the uxtheme.dll file and it was done. all Digit themes are now perfectly visible in the Themes dropdown.

But StyleXP is a good tool. Just select the proper themes. I have StyleXP running on my other system. Also use it to change boot screens.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2004)

I like Style Xp although i use uxtheme.dll patch now...


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 11, 2004)

well looks like some problem 
mine is eating more mem that JAK's

*img8.exs.cx/img8/9426/tskman.jpg


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 12, 2004)

stylexp is not at all resourse hungry, CLICK use no resources in the main window of style xp. Using style xp is better than changing ur dll's.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 12, 2004)

i say why use style xp when u can use uxtheme.dll patch and get 
0KB resourses eaten


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 12, 2004)

Mine is using 412k right now ........


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 12, 2004)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> download the uxtheme patcher from this site: *www.softpedia.com/public/cat/13/9/13-9-100.shtml (latest neowin version 2.0)
> (make a backup of uxtheme.dll, just in case)
> run the patcher in safe-mode



That link no longer works.
Ive uploaded a new and workin verion in my websit
get it at *www.freepgs.com/tejaspratap/theme.zip

AND i now agree that patching uxtheme.dll is better than using stylexp


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

EinSTeiN said:
			
		

> stylexp is not at all resourse hungry, CLICK use no resources in the main window of style xp. Using style xp is better than changing ur dll's.



Well even after doing that it uses the resourses as shown in techno_funkyf's pic


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 6, 2005)

i cant seem to replace my uxtheme.dll
says it being used by another app


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

u cant just replace it when ur windows is runnin
just download the neowin uxtheme patcher
run it .. patch it .. then it'll ask for restart
and ur done

tryin to replace the file manually will be a pain !! so just take the easy way out


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 6, 2005)

use tuneup utilities 2004


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

i didnt know tuneup utils can patch uxtheme
can it ?


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 6, 2005)

it doesn't patch.use it's winstyler program to use the themes


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 6, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> u cant just replace it when ur windows is runnin
> just download the neowin uxtheme patcher
> run it .. patch it .. then it'll ask for restart
> and ur done
> ...



you can replace the uxtheme.dll file with a dos tool such as replacer even while windows is running.


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 6, 2005)

Guys none of the above has worked for me!NONE@!!


----------



## theraven (Oct 6, 2005)

yes .. i didnt say it was impossible  
i said its a tougher way of doing it !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 6, 2005)

Why not u boot into DOS mode using windows 98 setup CD or bootable floppy.
And then u can replace the original one with the hacked uxtheme.dll


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 8, 2005)

hmmm


----------

